# Merlin air fittings



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

These things are great for what they do. No more fighting with the fitting (coupling) to fasten air tools to the hoses.. I think it's about $7 at HF ..Not sure what they cost elsewhere, but it also lets you adjust the airflow directly from the fitting itself without the need for a separate valve ..
Easy on, easy off and just slide the blue sleeve up or down to adjust the flow..
I wish these things were around when that's all I did all day fighting with the old style fittings. Man, I woulda made a lot more money not fiddling around with air couplings.. I'm thinking that it might even make adjusting a nailer on the fly a whole lot easier..
The other bright side of them..my wife says they're pretty..and really..isn't that the only thing that counts in the grand scheme of things? Nobody cares if they work or not as long as they're pretty.. That was her main motivation for wanting me to get the sawstop..The hell with my hands as long as the saw is pretty..lol


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

They look like a Stedlin knock off, I just recently upgraded to Stedlins, great fittings. My Bostich portable compressor has the worst coupling I have ever encountered, it is long gone now.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

shoot summ said:


> They look like a Stedlin knock off, I just recently upgraded to Stedlins, great fittings. My Bostich portable compressor has the worst coupling I have ever encountered, it is long gone now.


I dunno..I fought with the old style long enough. It's cheap and works better than the 12 for a dollar fittings..one speck of dirt and they're trash..


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

I use the cheap ones for hanging my air tools.

Here are the Stedlins, with some promos, and package deals they are still 2x the cost of the HF units. The guy that invented these is really active on garage journal, came on several years ago talking about how he was going to develop a better fitting.


----------



## NoThankyou (Mar 21, 2018)

I DUNNO guys. I use the universal couplings from Home Depot. I just put a few drops of AIR TOOL OIL into the hose connection side before installing. The seem to last 5 or 8 years before needing replacement.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I have never really had a problem with air couplers except the really cheap ones I got in a lot I picked at a garage sale were the nipples were molded and you could see the seams, they leaked like crazy.
Checked the Stedlin on Amazon.ca, ouch!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

FrankC said:


> I have never really had a problem with air couplers except the really cheap ones I got in a lot I picked at a garage sale were the nipples were molded and you could see the seams, they leaked like crazy.
> Checked the Stedlin on Amazon.ca, ouch!


Stedlin addressed the issue of coupling, and decoupling the tools under pressure. You pull the collar back and the tool releases without a blast of air. Insert the tool and the collar locks forward without fighting the pressure in the air line. Not that big of a deal for me, but Wife, Daughter, and Grand Kids all struggle with changing out tools. Stedlin offers a 20% off for garage journal members, and has a number of packages that discount the total price as well. Still pricey relative to cheap imported quick connects.


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

shoot summ said:


> Stedlin addressed the issue of coupling, and decoupling the tools under pressure. You pull the collar back and the tool releases without a blast of air. Insert the tool and the collar locks forward without fighting the pressure in the air line. Not that big of a deal for me, but Wife, Daughter, and Grand Kids all struggle with changing out tools. Stedlin offers a 20% off for garage journal members, and has a number of packages that discount the total price as well. Still pricey relative to cheap imported quick connects.


The Merlin also lets the pressure off..or cuts off the pressure. I stopped by HF today for floor mats and other stuff..magnetic tray and other odds and ends..The Merlin is $9, not 7, but worth it to me.. Where I live there's lose sand everywhere and it gets in those older fittings all the time..time will tell how this one holds up to the sand in fairly short order..same with the floor mats..


----------



## FAStearns (May 3, 2021)

allpurpose said:


> The Merlin also lets the pressure off..or cuts off the pressure. I stopped by HF today for floor mats and other stuff..magnetic tray and other odds and ends..The Merlin is $9, not 7, but worth it to me.. Where I live there's lose sand everywhere and it gets in those older fittings all the time..time will tell how this one holds up to the sand in fairly short order..same with the floor mats..


----------



## FAStearns (May 3, 2021)

Since my Stedlin fittings were brought up I thought I would introduce myself.
Name is Frank and I’ve been designing and manufacturing fittings, valves and actuators since 1972.
I designed the Stedlin fittings so I am happy to answer any questions about them.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

FAStearns said:


> Since my Stedlin fittings were brought up I thought I would introduce myself.
> Name is Frank and I’ve been designing and manufacturing fittings, valves and actuators since 1972.
> I designed the Stedlin fittings so I am happy to answer any questions about them.


Welcome Frank! Thanks for joining us here, I'm really enjoying your couplers.


----------



## zdominique (7 d ago)

FAStearns said:


> Since my Stedlin fittings were brought up I thought I would introduce myself.
> Name is Frank and I’ve been designing and manufacturing fittings, valves and actuators since 1972.
> I designed the Stedlin fittings so I am happy to answer any questions about them.


Hi Frank, i was curious. Where are these made?

Thanks!


----------

